# Difference between a hemorrhoid and an anal abscess???



## Ihurt (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I have a lump on my anal area. I went to the ER last saturday with extreme pain in my pelvic area and abdominal area. They did blood work, CT scan and all was normal except that they found I have uterine fibroids. 

They gave me zofran while I was in the hospital. well two days later when I went to have a BM, it was SOOOO constipated. I mean It was like a hard rock coming out! Anyhow, I noticed a day later that I had pain in my anal area and a lump there. I am not sure if this is a hemorhoid or an abscess. Last night I felt awful chills and still do now, but no fever at all( Note: my period is also due in a couple days so that could be why I have the chills, and it is flu season). I mean when I look at the lump there it feels soft and looks kind of like a hemorhoid, but how can one be sure?? I tried googling it and they all say that hemorhoids and abscesses look alike! They both hurt too, so how the heck do you tell the difference???


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx (Jan 25, 2013)

I haven't had hemorhoids so I'm not sure about them. But I have had abscess before and it kinda feels like pressure. Thats the best way I can describe it :S 
How big is the lump?
I suppose it could also be a skin tag?
Maybe go see your doctor and get it checked out. Even a GP should be able to tell the difference. 
Hopefully someone on here with more experience of both of them might be able to help you.


----------



## Ihurt (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Littlemissvalentine!

Well, it is about the size of a dime maybe, but it is not like perfectly round or anything. I press on it and it is soft to the touch. I cannot even get in too see any of my doctors now. My gastro is out of town and I dont see him until Feb 13th. I see my regular doctor on Feb4th. 

The lump came after I had this horrid bout of constipation a few days ago. I mean I literally had a time pushing out the poop( sorry if that is TMI :shifty-t:. ) Well the next day there was this pain there and the lump. I think the zofran they gave me in my IV at the hospital constipated the crap out of me! That or the tylenol, but I did not think that tylenol was constipating. 

Yeah, I just dont know what to think... I guess I will keep an eye on it. I have been putting Prep-H on it.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx (Jan 25, 2013)

Does it hurt when you press on it? My abscesses always definitely hurt to press on it. 
I think tylenol can be constipating as well  
I'm thinking it might be a hemorrhoid if you think it was caused from the constipation. 
have a look at this http://www.medicinenet.com/hemorrhoids/article.htm


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx (Jan 25, 2013)

Reading through that I actually think I might have one... :s


----------



## Ihurt (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Littlemissvalentine,

Well, When I press it, it does feel a bit sore, but not horribly painful. Thanks for that link on the Medicinenet. WHat is odd is that on there they say hemorrhoids are supposedly not painful, but my husband said he had one once and It was painful! He said it went away after 3 weeks. 

I just dont know. When I feel down there, and press, it does seem soft. I mean I guess I will have to just keep an eye on it for now. I put that Prep-h cream on there last night and will do it again tonight. 

Ughh, I hope you do not have one too! Thats stinks:frown: Hope yours is not bothering you too much..


----------



## smallfry (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi,
Constipaton and hemorrhoids go hand in hand i've read.  Soft sore sounds like one.  Abscesses will end up with a hardness to them once they start coming to the surface because they want to burst.  I would say abscessing pain is more like a stabbing trobbing pain that is sharp.  I am not sure about hemorrhoids myself but just wanted to chime in with my abscess pain experience.
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## UnXmas (Jan 25, 2013)

I get hemmorhoids all the time, and skin tags. I had surgery to remove the hemmorhoids, but that's only necessary when they prolapse. You can get internal ones that you can't necessarily feel or see, but which can bleed or prolapse to the outside (when you can see them). They can prolapse after a bowel movement, and then go back in after. 
You can also get external ones which you can see, which don't matter much unless they thrombose.

Skin tags look similar but aren't painful and do no harm.

Either way you really don't have to worry much.


----------



## Franceshop (Jan 25, 2013)

hi, i have had many hemeroids so can give some advice here, hemeroids are very painful, they can be anything from soft to hard! depending in how thrombosed they are, they can also bleed, try and avoid meds that will make you constipated and avoid straining, you could try using hemeroid ointment, i have used most things and find germaloid supositorys are the best! also my surgeon said the best thing to ise if you are itchy is talcum powder and keep they dry, if they are in the outside, hope you find out for sure whats going on, i think it sounds like hemeroids. xx


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx (Jan 25, 2013)

Ihurt said:


> Hi Littlemissvalentine,
> 
> Ughh, I hope you do not have one too! Thats stinks:frown: Hope yours is not bothering you too much..


No its not bothering me at all tbh! I have a lump there but I assumed it was just the way my surgery was healing but I was a bit constipated around the time it came up. I'm seeing my GP on Tuesday so I'll bring it up then.


----------



## Ihurt (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the replies. Yeah, this sucks. I mean today  my intestines are feeling so awful so I am not able to eat much in terms of fruit and stuff than soften the stool as it aggravtes my intestines. I just do not want to get another bout of that horrid constipation! Ughh, I feel I cannot find that happy medium. I mean for the last two days I have been able to eat like 1/2 of a pear, 1/4 avacado, and 1/2 banana mixed with water and blended up to mush basically. Well when I went to the toliet today, it was way better, not as constipated, but now my inards are all in pain and now I have to take a pass on the fruits! Basically eating only chicken broth and crakers.  

Thanks for the replies, I will keep an eye on it and keep using the creams. Oh, Franceshop, thanks for the tip on the germaloid you use. Is this a hemrrhoid cream?? Can you get it at the local pharmacy??


----------



## Franceshop (Jan 25, 2013)

yeah i get them at the local Pharmacy, they work really well and have local anaesthetic in it too! they are a supository, basically its like a bullet are you insert it so it works from the inside! i never used them until i got so sore i tried it one day and reach for them anytime i need to and i only ever use 1 and it relieves it straight away!


----------



## Ihurt (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Franceshop for the info. I live in the states and I dont remember seeining these at my pharma though. Do you live here or in the UK?? If you are in the UK, what are the ingredients in the germaloid? Maybe I can find something that is similar to that here... Thanks for the info, I really appreciate it..









Franceshop said:


> yeah i get them at the local Pharmacy, they work really well and have local anaesthetic in it too! they are a supository, basically its like a bullet are you insert it so it works from the inside! i never used them until i got so sore i tried it one day and reach for them anytime i need to and i only ever use 1 and it relieves it straight away!


----------



## Franceshop (Jan 26, 2013)

the ingredients are zinc oxide 283 5mg and lidocane 13.2 mg hope that helps x


----------



## Ihurt (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks so much for the info!!!








Franceshop said:


> the ingredients are zinc oxide 283 5mg and lidocane 13.2 mg hope that helps x


----------

